# Possible competitions is Western PA?



## mcciff2112 (Mar 18, 2009)

Is anyone aware of any competitions that may be held in or around the Pittsburgh area or in the surrounding areas coming up soon? The WCA hasnt posted anything yet and i was really hoping to go to a competition. I'm aware of the Ohio Open in Columbus but i don't think i'm going to be able to make it to that so i was hoping for an alternative.

Thanks


----------



## Kian (Mar 18, 2009)

There was a tournament at Carnegie Mellon late last year.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> There was a tournament at Carnegie Mellon late last year.



I know, but i don't know if they are holding that again this year. That's what I'm trying to figure out


----------



## Edmund (Mar 18, 2009)

There was Carnegie Mellon Fall 08 in December but i would definitely attend another comp there. I live in Pittsburgh so if you wanna talk about i'd be willing to.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 18, 2009)

There is going to be a CMU competition every semester until Ilkyoo leaves. This will be at least 3 more CMU competitions. You guys can still organize another one, and I can maybe do one at Duquesne, if the turnout becomes greater. We really only got a few people to come to CMU who weren't part of Ilkyoo's class.


----------



## Bob (Mar 18, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> There is going to be a CMU competition every semester until Ilkyoo leaves. This will be at least 3 more CMU competitions. You guys can still organize another one, and I can maybe do one at Duquesne, if the turnout becomes greater. We really only got a few people to come to CMU who weren't part of Ilkyoo's class.



And most of them came from far away (NJ, VA, CA)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 18, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> There is going to be a CMU competition every semester until Ilkyoo leaves. This will be at least 3 more CMU competitions. You guys can still organize another one, and I can maybe do one at Duquesne, if the turnout becomes greater. We really only got a few people to come to CMU who weren't part of Ilkyoo's class.



Well me and my friend have never been to one and we both want to make it to at least one soon so that's two more people that will come to a competition here


----------



## Edmund (Mar 18, 2009)

That is true turnout was small.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Mar 19, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> There is going to be a CMU competition every semester until Ilkyoo leaves. This will be at least 3 more CMU competitions. You guys can still organize another one, and I can maybe do one at Duquesne, if the turnout becomes greater. We really only got a few people to come to CMU who weren't part of Ilkyoo's class.



when is the one this semester?


----------



## Edmund (Mar 19, 2009)

Hasn't been scheduled


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 19, 2009)

Ilkyoo said it will probably be April 25th.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool. I can probably go but its my dads birthday. Ill find a way


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Cool. I can probably go but its my dads birthday. Ill find a way



Simple solution: Get your Dad hooked on cubing. Then it can be your Dad's birthday present to "bring him" to the competition!


----------



## Edmund (Mar 19, 2009)

Ha ha. I've tried but we just talked im just gonna catch a ride with one of my cubing friends or hell take me.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 19, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Ilkyoo said it will probably be April 25th.



why cant they make that official yet? i dont understand why it takes so long for competitions around here to be confirmed. thats only a little more than a month away


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 20, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Ilkyoo said it will probably be April 25th.
> ...



Because he's a busy college student at Carnegie Mellon. He's going to confirm the venue in the next couple of days, and get it through the proper channels.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Mar 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Is there anyway this can be moved a week forward or back? This is the only week I can't go


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2009)

kickinwing2112 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > mcciff2112 said:
> ...



Well, certainly not forward, right?


----------



## Edmund (Mar 25, 2009)

Whats the least amount of time given before a competition was posted? Are there regulations or not? but forward would give nearly no notification time


----------



## Bob (Mar 25, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Whats the least amount of time given before a competition was posted? Are there regulations or not? but forward would give nearly no notification time



Article 8: Competitions
8a)	Guidelines for a competition to become official according to the WCA:
8a1) The WCA Board must approve the competition.
8a2) The WCA regulations must be followed.
8a3) There must be a WCA delegate (appointed by WCA Board) attending the competition.
8a4) The competition must be clearly announced, and should be announced at least a month before the competition starts.
8a5) The competition should have at least 12 competitors.
8a6) The competition must be accessible for the public.
8a7) The Stackmat timer (at least Generation 2) must be used for time measurement.

If it happens, it looks like it will be May 2.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob said:


> If it happens, it looks like it will be May 2.



Well, it does say "should", which technically doesn't require it, it just strongly requires it.

Moving it to May 2 would put it the weekend before finals. Not sure that would be good for the organizers.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 25, 2009)

Whew... I was hoping it wouldn't be the 25th, there'd be a huge split of competitors between Detroit and Pittsburgh.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, I talked to ilkyoo today, and the 2nd was the only day available. He has the room reserved for the 2nd so he should get it all official soon.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome, maybe I'll be able to go then. ^.^


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 26, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Yeah, I talked to ilkyoo today, and the 2nd was the only day available. He has the room reserved for the 2nd so he should get it all official soon.



YES!! Thanks for the update, Dan. That should work out perfectly


----------



## Edmund (Mar 31, 2009)

CMU spring just got scheduled for May 2


----------

